# Another Virus in a Few Months?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, here's the short of it. 
A Chinese billionaire has been making the rounds, explaining that the Chinese people are not our enemy but the CCP is.

China intends on invading Taiwan and will subsequently release another virus so as to cripple the West, targeting the U.S.









Chinese billionaire says CCP planning to release another covid strain this summer


Is there a new Chinese Virus soon on the way that will be delivered by the Chinese Communist Party (CCP) to the United States? According to Chinese billionaire Miles Guo, the answer is yes. During a recent broadcast of TruNews, host Rick Wiles shared a clip of Miles speaking about what he claims




www.naturalnews.com





Yes, that is the Natural News site, but links to the billionaire talks are at the bottom of the article.

Interestingly enough, the U.S. and Japan are reportedly conducting wargames in preparation for an invasion of Taiwan.









US, Japan Reportedly Conduct 'Top Secret War Games', Plan For Possible Taiwan Conflict


The maritime region of the South China Sea is a subject of dispute between Japan and China, with Tokyo administering the area of the Senkaku Islands, but Beijing and Taiwan - as the two share rising tensions - also claiming the territory.




sputniknews.com





Sure, the billionaire claims to have intel, but I still doubt people when they give an idea when someone is supposed to happen.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It would be a bit too obvious, wouldn't it?
If the world watches another virus spread out from China within 2 years of the first one, AND China makes a move at the same time, it better be a truly deadly virus. Otherwise, we're all going to see the aggression, and WW3 will begin.
If it's strong enough to actually kill, unlike the 97% survivability rate of SARS-COV2, then we will all just be sideswiped and useless to do anything about China's move.

Either way, recovery will eventually take place across the world, and China will again fall into the crosshairs.
Seems like a huge risk just to take an island. It would be less damaging for them to just take Taiwan without any virus play. Yeah, there will be some backlash, but it won't be a world-impacting event.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

First one was a dry run. They'll have another one ready to go as soon as they can get their vaccine house in order. There are 100 million CPC members who will be inoculated. Taiwan will be crushed like HK. India will be a graveyard and then they'll move down like a hoard of locusts into Australia. The whole time the woke West will be too distracted by righting past wrongs and eating their tails.

Godspeed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I fully expect another round even if it’s not from China.
Even if the government has to make one up. The Biden administration wants control of every aspect of our lives, and the majority of our people have shown they can be terribly manipulated thru crisis.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I fully expect another round even if it’s not from China.
> Even if the government has to make one up. The Biden administration wants control of every aspect of our lives, and the majority of our people have shown they can be terribly manipulated thru crisis.


Yup. We’ll either wave flags or hide in our houses, depending on the scenario.


----------



## 15yu97poke (Jun 28, 2020)

If this isn't the most "START PREPARING FOR ANYTHING" thread ever, I don't know what is LOL


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

This delta variant stuff is just more fear porn.
Just Rods of God the CCP already.
Would anybody really miss them?
Besides we could probably sneek in there and steal their gold and the U.S. has a lot of experience at that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

15yu97poke said:


> If this isn't the most "START PREPARING FOR ANYTHING" thread ever, I don't know what is LOL


I think you have a point.
We never know when the S is going to hit the fan.
We look for clues, but history indicates that we won't see it coming.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My mother has fallen headlong into the conspiracies surrounding the lockdowns and variants. I'm unsure what to make of it all. It seems like too much too fast. The frog in the pot is going to start noticing.
She sent something to me that she says she found on Facebook, but I don't see how Facebook would have allowed it.
It was a "memorandum" that claims to be getting passed around the upper echelons of the UK government about how they are going to introduce new lockdown procedures in July to coincide with new variants that they happen to identify. It goes on to claim that bracelets will start getting delivered, and anyone caught out after curfew, or without their bracelet, or outside of their allowed zone of activity, will be find up to 5,000GBP or jailed.
Anyone who refuses to get the vaccine will have their children and/or elderly family members removed from their homes by force.
The note claims this is all a lead up to "phase 2", which is basically all out depopulation. It begins by stating that common medications will become illegal to continue producing or selling, the food supply will be intentionally shortened, and the expected world population by 2025 will be 1 billion people. Half of which are claimed to be of Chinese and Japanese origin, noting that these cultures are already groomed to follow orders. (which seems kinda racist to me)

It's pretty fantastical.
I see no way that something like this could happen in the span of 4 years, and not cause an outright violent revolution across the world.

Like I said, too much, too fast.
But damn, would I hate to ignore the possibility completely.
On a completely unrelated note... I loaded up another batch of .300 blackout rounds tonight.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Facebook is not wrapped as tight as those who don’t belong think it is.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> ...
> It's pretty fantastical.
> I see no way that something like this could happen in the span of 4 years, and not cause an outright violent revolution across the world.
> 
> ...


If I had posted in late 2019 that within a year the government would not allow us to go to church, celebrate a marriage, attend the funeral of a loved one and that everyone would be homeschooling, I would have been ridiculed. I don't believe anything is out of the realm of possibilities anymore.


----------



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)

Saw this story earlier today. Makes you wonder if covid was a test run to see how fast it would spread and governments would react.









Canadian Official Reprimanded for Withholding Winnipeg Lab Info


The House of Commons rebuked the president of the Canadian Public Health Agency for not turning over sensitive information pertaining to the dismissal of government scientists from the National Microbiology Laboratory.




www.the-scientist.com


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Radiation from Fukushima Now Causes 100% Infant Mortality Rate in West Coast Orcas - Humans Be Free


The tragedy of Fukushima has been on going since 2011, but the death of our oceans has been a slow burn for decades.In 2008, the Scientific American reported that there were 406 dead zones — meaning there was not enough oxygen to support life — worldwide. At that time, the…




humansarefree.com







> The figures show that among patients who test positive for the Delta variant, *the mortality rate for those who are “fully vaccinated,” meaning they received both doses of an mRNA injection, is nearly eight times higher.
> 
> This corresponds to similar research from Public Health England which determined that vaccinated people are 600 percent more likely to die from Delta than unvaccinated people.*


*

This shouldn't be a surprise to those who were paying attention.

"They" say the "vaccine" will protect those who took the jab, but it is looking like it was a kill-shot.

Remember what we learned about the gene therapy treatment experiments before the KungFlu? The test animals fared poorly when exposed to the virus afterward.*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

And the sheep continue to multiply...


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

Eight times higher! 
Thank God i didn't jump on the free stuff for getting the jab.
Now if they had offered a Stepford wife things might have gone badly for me. 
Luckily old X sets the bar pretty high at being bought off.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm sure they'll be more of this covid nonsense to come.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Now there is the Gamma variant, better brush up on the Greek , you'll be needing it.

gamma ray gun


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Oh I'm just waiting for the fall! Its gonna be like the worst horror movie (maybe) I've ever seen except this time I can't bury my head in hubbys stinky shirt, plug my ears, and sing la-de-da-dumb-me.

I expect the vaccine victims are gonna be starting to feel it around the fall, and no doubt another "variant" will come through. You're gonna have to show your vaccine passport.

I keep thinking to myself what I would do if there were actually a virus out there that would kill on infection, and that there was no cure for. Obviously masks do nothing against a virus. If I didn't have kids I'd go out with my friends and live it up till i died. With kids, depending on if it was deadly to kids or not, I'd probably do the same. I very much understand why some people have gone crazy, if there was a real virus like how they describe it on CNN and if I was souless and believed death was the ultimate end, I might go crazy too.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Denton said:


> Radiation from Fukushima Now Causes 100% Infant Mortality Rate in West Coast Orcas - Humans Be Free
> 
> 
> The tragedy of Fukushima has been on going since 2011, but the death of our oceans has been a slow burn for decades.In 2008, the Scientific American reported that there were 406 dead zones — meaning there was not enough oxygen to support life — worldwide. At that time, the…
> ...


 If this is true and the statistics of 8X more lethal are accurate then there's going to be a lot less traffic on the roads.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My favorite You Tube Preacher says Bidens current strategy of pulling assests out of middle East to counteract the China threat is a big mistake as they will be needed worse where they are at when Ezekiel's War breaks out. Turkey, Russia and Iran will be the bad guys in that.





Bible Writer -- Revelation Study: Ezekiel's War (Ch. 38-39)


The Jewish prophet Ezekiel describes nuclear war between Israel and some of its Muslim neighbors. Who are these neighbors and when does the battle happen?



www.biblewriter.com


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> My favorite You Tube Preacher says Bidens current strategy of pulling assests out of middle East to counteract the China threat is a big mistake as they will be needed worse where they are at when Ezekiel's War breaks out. Turkey, Russia and Iran will be the bad guys in that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it matters. We know how it will play out.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As far as vaccines and vaccine passports, I’m glad we live in Florida.
Our governor does not put up with that jive.
DeSantis for President in 2024


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As far as vaccines and vaccine passports, I’m glad we live in Florida.
> Our governor does not put up with that jive.
> DeSantis for President in 2024


I wish he could be president and governor... once he leaves as governor, probably another usual shit show will show up.


----------



## Bradleyjamess (Jun 19, 2021)

First lotto tickets, then free beer, and then some states even offered free weed as incentive for people to take the jab.

They are literally capitalizing on people's addictions to intice them to take this stupid ass BS. What a sad and disgusting environment we are living in. 

Looks like operation "Polygon" is now in the works, brought to you by none other than the same elitist shitstains who coordinated the Covid BS. 

More turmoil is on the horizon, folks - prepare yourselves accordingly.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

RPD, we are envious of your governor down there. We definitely had a bait and switch here in Georgia. We thought we were going to get a strong governor. However, we got another zig zag Zell.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Any Beastie said:


> Oh I'm just waiting for the fall! Its gonna be like the worst horror movie (maybe) I've ever seen except this time I can't bury my head in hubbys stinky shirt, plug my ears, and sing la-de-da-dumb-me.
> 
> I expect the vaccine victims are gonna be starting to feel it around the fall, and no doubt another "variant" will come through. You're gonna have to show your vaccine passport.
> 
> I keep thinking to myself what I would do if there were actually a virus out there that would kill on infection, and that there was no cure for. Obviously masks do nothing against a virus. If I didn't have kids I'd go out with my friends and live it up till i died. With kids, depending on if it was deadly to kids or not, I'd probably do the same. I very much understand why some people have gone crazy, if there was a real virus like how they describe it on CNN and if I was souless and believed death was the ultimate end, I might go crazy too.


 The perfect virus does not kill too fast, in fact it should take a while to manifest itself in symptoms. If the host dies too soon, then they don't have time to spread it. I got the vax so:

When I die and they lay me to rest
Gonna go to the place that's the best
When I lay me down to die
Goin' up to the spirit in the sky


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My tin foil thoughts,

First I’m not convinced china will take Taiwan by force when they can take it politically quite easily though in time. Why risk war? What would they gain and lose? Gain Taiwan and lose the American market place? I don’t think they are that mentally ill.

As for a bug it may have been a multifaceted tool. They got Trump. They put in biden. They distracted us from Hong Kong issues that were not going well AND the trade deals Trump got and they didn’t want. What do they get off round two? A US Market with more inflated dollars for them to sell cheap goods too? Maybe!


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> It would be a bit too obvious, wouldn't it?
> If the world watches another virus spread out from China within 2 years of the first one, AND China makes a move at the same time, it better be a truly deadly virus. Otherwise, we're all going to see the aggression, and WW3 will begin.
> If it's strong enough to actually kill, unlike the 97% survivability rate of SARS-COV2, then we will all just be sideswiped and useless to do anything about China's move.
> 
> ...


The next phase of the bio weapon has already been released, it's the so called covid19 vaccines.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Rellgar said:


> The next phase of the bio weapon has already been released, it's the so called covid19 vaccines.


You're probably right. But I'm a bit encouraged to find out that over half of the U.S. is not yet vaccinated. I'm hoping it's due to hesitancy about the various issues it's now known to cause, and not just a supply thing.
Maybe there's hope yet.
That's assuming the theory about vaccine "shed" doesn't pan out to be true.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

stowlin said:


> My tin foil thoughts,
> 
> First I’m not convinced china will take Taiwan by force when they can take it politically quite easily though in time. Why risk war? What would they gain and lose? Gain Taiwan and lose the American market place? I don’t think they are that mentally ill.
> 
> As for a bug it may have been a multifaceted tool. They got Trump. They put in biden. They distracted us from Hong Kong issues that were not going well AND the trade deals Trump got and they didn’t want. What do they get off round two? A US Market with more inflated dollars for them to sell cheap goods too? Maybe!


Interesting, me in my tinfoil hat like it.
Don't qoute me on this but I do believe Nixon took the dollar off the gold standard, so its already basically worthless.


----------

